# River Flounders



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Got these thursday night with choppedliver's gig.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

See you have some rust there. Bring it back to me, so I can pickle it for you ( passivate ) that will fix the flash rust. Even stainless will rust if not passivated, which I did not know at the time


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Now there's a man that stands behind his product. Bravo.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad it worked out!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG DFA Glad to see someone over that way going I had began to think everyone had give it up

R.I.P. Rookie From your brother


----------

